
American Flag Using CSS – Happy 4th July - anopili
http://www.codetuple.com/articles/css/P2tawYVXYca/american-flag-using-css-4th-july
======
DCRichards
From the article, the CSS in action
[https://codepen.io/pcridesagain/pen/GweAj](https://codepen.io/pcridesagain/pen/GweAj)

------
paullaros
Flags of the World [https://pattle.github.io/Flags-in-
CSS/](https://pattle.github.io/Flags-in-CSS/)

------
gtk40
You can switch out the stars easily to other characters.

------
sigden
Yet the link displays a .PNG

~~~
jvhaarst
Not in the original :
[https://codepen.io/pcridesagain/pen/GweAj](https://codepen.io/pcridesagain/pen/GweAj)

